

Live as if someone you love, but don’t know who, were to die tomorrow - nate
http://n8.tumblr.com/post/15568958614/live-as-if-someone-you-love-but-dont-know-who-were

======
pavel_lishin
If I knew I was going to die tomorrow, then I certainly wouldn't be at work
today.

But if I knew someone I loved was going to die tomorrow, then I wouldn't be at
work today, either.

~~~
nate
Well that wasn't exactly my point. You don't know who is going to die. Just
someone. What if that someone is someone at work who you are close to. Might
make you pause next time there's an argument at work about something.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Might make me pause before I get into a needed argument with a loved one, too.
Might make me reconsider going on vacation. Reading a book. Everything.

